# November - Mid FL



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Coming down from the Atlanta area and wanting to find a day or so of fishing on the way down to lower Fl....that 11 hour drive is awful.

Can anyone tell me how things are in the area near the Orlando band across the state? I have always wated to try Stickmarsh or the mid-lower St Johns river. Will this be a good-bad time of year?

Thanks!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Are you bringing your micro? ,solo?, on foot? -dont know a lot about east coast area ,i would try the 'goon @ that time for reds /trout ,someone on here will help you,,across the state/ Tampa-gulf coast I can point you in the right direction ,november is perfect ,theres always somewhere to go ... pick the dates/tell me what your looking for,,I'll put you on them ,we got some of these in november  ;D-good luck
                                     -anytide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

-or THEEESE !!! ;D
-anytide


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

I will be bringing my copperhead skiff and will have a good bit of time for a change.

Would like to stop for a day somewhere in the M.L. area to break up the trip. With this recent front, I am thinking that schooling Reds may be over though?

St. Johns River or Stick Marsh?

I will be down the week of Nov. 9.

Thanks!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you know what day?


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Leaving Atlanta on Sunday Nov 8 and fishing on the 9th. Then on down to Miami area.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Man, If I had Mondays off I would be happy to meet up with you but work is just too busy. Still its a great day to fish the Mosquito Lagoon. I would be happy to mark some spots on a map for you. Just let me know.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

I would appreciate that very much, Tom.

I only get down your way like once a year, so you wouldn't head out and see me sitting on your favorite spot. 

I have tried the upper lagoon before with not much sucess. My boat will launch just about anywhere and I have 4 wheel drive.

Thank you!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

If your in the area -north indian river, scottsmoore landing ramp @ huntington ave. in scottsmoore 10 miles n. of titusville,,,, i fish there this time of year ,,lots o reds 
good luck -anytide


----------

